# Frieda



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Our sweet pup crossed the bridge Friday night. We think she had pancreatic cancer, but the ultrasound wasn't 100% clear. She was happy and alert to the end, but she just wouldn't eat anymore, which the vet said was typical of that type of cancer. All of us - including her best pal Happy Girl, kitties, and bunny, will miss her greatly.
I put Frieda's pic in my avatar.
Run free, my baby.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so, so sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost Frieda. You've had some real ups and downs near the end, thats gotta be extra hard. RIP Frieda!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

SO very sorry. Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Run free sweet Frieda :halogsd:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so very sorry, I know at one point she was rallying, I'm glad tho , she didn't suffer.

They are never with us long enough


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Big hugs


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Nothing really prepares you, even knowing it's coming. Hugs


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip: Frieda


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Frieda.run free.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

my sincere sympathies at your loss..jan


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss..

I think we dream so we don't have to be apart so long. If we're in each other's dreams, we can be together all the time.”







Calvin & Hobbes quote


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you all. We really miss her, and Happy Girl didn't want to eat for a couple of days, which really worried me. But Happy is doing better and eating again, and I'm trying to spend extra time with her. 
I know we will apply for another dog through the rescue. But we will always miss Frieda.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:halogsd:
healing, peace and grace to you and your family.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

im sorry to read about your loss. they are such a wonderful gift in our lives.


----------



## Bullet Vom Law (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Hopefully, time will be able to heal some of your pain. May I ask how old she was?


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Bullet Vom Law said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. Hopefully, time will be able to heal some of your pain. May I ask how old she was?


She was 10. We really thought we would have more time with her.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There's never enough time. Frieda was a lovely girl, I know you'll miss her desperately.


----------



## Bullet Vom Law (Aug 20, 2012)

That is very sad that you were not able to have more time with her.


----------

